# Short cycling



## MiniNubian (Feb 23, 2016)

Having a weird year over here lol

I have an older doe (likely her last breeding season) who went into standing heat exactly 5days ago. She stood nice for the buck, multiple times and the next day returned back to her regular self and her standing heat was over.


Now 5 days later she thinks she is in heat again? She is calling,has some discharge and is pacing the fence. I let the buck in but she ran like hell from him...took him out and she continued her pacing and calling. 

I have read a bit about short cycling, but can't find much info. Anyone have experience?

-she is in great body condition (even better then the last year's)
- she had never had problems with conceiving
- she does like the attention of the buck even when NOT in heat
- she is the herd matriarch and will mount the other does that come into heat. 

Now the only other thing I can think of is that both times she has went into "heat" have been the same days as other does and she doesn't start screaming and pacing until the breeding behavior starts in the neighbouring pen. Could that be a trigger of sorts? 

If she did get bred her first cycle should she stop this behavior or am I needing to introduce the buck each time to "test" her heats?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That happens a lot. Just breed her both times and mark down all dates.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I think the first heat you bred her was her true standing heat, I would ignore all the other hormonal heats where she runs from the buck and just keep an eye out 21 days from that first true heat.


----------



## bornagain62511 (Mar 3, 2015)

I had a similar thing happen to one of my does about a month ago. You might be interested to read my thread, especially the last 2 posts in the thread. She came into heat 4 days later and was bred 4 times then, I don't think she was bred at all the first time. http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f217/milky-discharge-signs-heat-already-bred-189361/


----------

